# The Downton Club



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just found this site called The Downton Club where it discusses yarns and projects all relating to Downton Abbey.
www.woolgirl.com/uploads/announcements


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds interesting. I will definately check it out! Thank You for posting!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks! I'm checking the site out the minute I back out of KP. I was told I could watch episodes of the show on my computer but when I tried I was told "Not Available In Your Location" and it was a big disappointment because a friend told me I should take a look at a particular sweater a young beauty wore in a previous show. I don't know why but they wouldn't even let me see the location where the show is filmed. I clicked on 4 sites and got the NA message 
everywhere.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> Just found this site called The Downton Club where it discusses yarns and projects all relating to Downton Abbey.
> www.woolgirl.com/uploads/announcements


I noticed you are in England and are you not supposed to be one season ahead of us? If so, you must have seen season 4 right? If so, just tell me please if Mathew is dead or alive? I can 't stand to find out  

They left it, as usual at a cliff hanger.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

nitwit04 said:


> Thanks! I'm checking the site out the minute I back out of KP. I was told I could watch episodes of the show on my computer but when I tried I was told "Not Available In Your Location" and it was a big disappointment because a friend told me I should take a look at a particular sweater a young beauty wore in a previous show. I don't know why but they wouldn't even let me see the location where the show is filmed. I clicked on 4 sites and got the NA message
> everywhere.


By chance, do you have Amazon Prime? They offer the shows to watch on your computer, some with no charge. It's under Amazon Instant Videos.


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

No I don't. We are very limited out here in the country. We have a dish and it is costly to go over time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I just don't get it.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello. We do not know if Mathew is dead or alive. We must be the same as you. I can't wait to see it again.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

They only just started filming Season 4, so no one knows if Matthew is alive or dead. However my personal opinion (based on my time as an EMT) is that he is in fact dead. I just got caught up myself, thanks to Amazon Prime. Netflix has seasons 1 and 2 available, but not season 3 yet.


----------



## sharbeary (Feb 6, 2012)

I read that the actor playing Matthew did not want to sign a new contract - he is Hollywood bound. And they discussed love interests for Lady Mary. Please don't kill the messanger.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> Just found this site called The Downton Club where it discusses yarns and projects all relating to Downton Abbey.
> www.woolgirl.com/uploads/announcements


Christine47, I am going there right now! Thanks for the info. Thank you, too, for not posting any spoilers. So many of us are one season behind the UK! :-D


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Actually, he looked quite dead to me. Eyes glaring into space, blood, no movement....and yes I also read that the actor is heading for hollywood. He did not renew his contract.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

morningstar said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > Just found this site called The Downton Club where it discusses yarns and projects all relating to Downton Abbey.
> ...


Oh Nooo! I went there and the url didn't work. Is there another address? I just have to see that! :XD:


----------



## caroleann40 (Nov 18, 2012)

My friend has season 3 and its not looking good for Matthew.


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

MPolaski said:


> They only just started filming Season 4, so no one knows if Matthew is alive or dead. However my personal opinion (based on my time as an EMT) is that he is in fact dead. I just got caught up myself, thanks to Amazon Prime. Netflix has seasons 1 and 2 available, but not season 3 yet.


That is what I told my husband- he looked dead from all I know from my medical background. I guess we will have to see. Thanks for trying.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

morningstar said:


> morningstar said:
> 
> 
> > christine 47 said:
> ...


Christine I found it through Google! Wow! Expenisive kits to make Downton styles. Isn't it funny how this craze has caught on? :roll:


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

They just finished season 3 here on PBS which is why I wanted to know if he survived. I agree, does not look good.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I was at Barnes & Noble yesterday and they are selling Season 3 on DVD, I did not buy it as I'm still in shock over Lady Sybil and Matthew. B&N also had a CD of the Downton Abbey music, which I did buy, and it is great!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the Downtown Abby series!! Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

dear beelady- sorry to say that matthew is dead. he is in a play in london and doe not want to stay in Downton. he had only signed contract for 3 seasons


----------



## caroleann40 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just bought the unofficial Downton Abbey Cook Book, mmmm good recipes.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> Just found this site called The Downton Club where it discusses yarns and projects all relating to Downton Abbey.
> www.woolgirl.com/uploads/announcements


The link above did not work..."can't be found." I did find these:

http://www.woolgirl.com/uploads/Announcement_-_Downton_Abbey_Club_-_NEW.pdf

http://feistyknitter.blogspot.com/2013/01/downton-abbey-shawl.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mr-bates

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lady-edith-hooded-scarf

Happy Knitting!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

sharbeary said:


> I read that the actor playing Matthew did not want to sign a new contract - he is Hollywood bound. And they discussed love interests for Lady Mary. Please don't kill the messanger.


I've read or heard the same thing! I predict that the young widow and young widower, both with young babies, will eventually become a couple...if only for "the family," and their children.


----------



## Linda M (Feb 26, 2011)

You can see episodes of Downton Abbey for a time at http://www.PBS.org


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> sharbeary said:
> 
> 
> > I read that the actor playing Matthew did not want to sign a new contract - he is Hollywood bound. And they discussed love interests for Lady Mary. Please don't kill the messanger.
> ...


One of the UK papers has posted that they are looking for 2 new characters, I to play another "Lord" who is involved with Mary and a handsome black male character to play a musician/singer involved in the Jazz clubs in the 1930's.


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> KnitterNatalie said:
> 
> 
> > sharbeary said:
> ...


He may take up with the niece who is to live with them, in my thinking. I guess we will have to wait til next season. Hard to do.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

morningstar said:


> morningstar said:
> 
> 
> > morningstar said:
> ...


I think it's expensive but its surprising how many people have got hooked onto this series.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Cannot get on the site that you gave us. Any other way to look it up?


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

Since the libraries have so many DVDs, I am wondering for those looking to view the series, if they don't carry that. Maybe if people ask for it? Just a thought.


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

If you have "Prime" which is something that you buy from
Amazon,(which gives you free shipping on things bought
thru Amazon) also, a lot of other things, too. Such as, I have a Kindle Fire now for almost a year and I haven't bought a book. I can get them thru Amazon because of
being member of Prime. Now, back to the Downton Abby delemma. If you have Prime, go to your account on Amazon and scroll down to prime videos., then on the left
side of the screen hit TV shows. There are tons of British
dramas there and US, too. That is how I watched all the 
seasons. I had not gotten the Downton Abby fever till this 
year. And I didn't want to start at the 3rd season, so, I went back and got them thru Amazon..hope you can, too.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Try this: Leave off the words: /upload/announcements, and you will go to the site that advertises the very expensive kits. Love the show, but cannot afford to be that kind of extravagant fan!


morningstar said:


> morningstar said:
> 
> 
> > christine 47 said:
> ...


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

beelady said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > Just found this site called The Downton Club where it discusses yarns and projects all relating to Downton Abbey.
> ...


I suspect Matthew died in that last scene with the car wreck. The reason I think so is I have read that the actor playing Matthew has other projects he wanted to work with, making me think they have written him out of the series. I was sorry because he was one of my favorite on the show...actually all of them are!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

SusieQue said:


> beelady said:
> 
> 
> > christine 47 said:
> ...


KP is an international site. Could we PM people with questions about Downton so the spoiler answers will not be seen by those who have not yet enjoyed certain seasons or episodes? Thanks everyone!


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just read Miss O'Brien is not going to be in series 4 although the door has been left open for her. She is about to appear in a BBC1 series called The Syndicate. How are they going to write her out ?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> Just read Miss O'Brien is not going to be in series 4 although the door has been left open for her. She is about to appear in a BBC1 series called The Syndicate. How are they going to write her out ?


Here's a guess. First episode, Season 4: Conversations about O'Brien relocating with family to another country...maybe Ireland? Bates and Anna quietly discuss that O'Brien couldn't continue to live there knowing her 'secret' was sure to come out and Cora would find out that O'Brien, in a fit of revenge, planted the bar of soap that caused Cora's fall and loss of pregnancy. How do you think they will explain her absence?


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have started a new topic called The Downton Abbey Fan Club News and have listed the new characters in there. Filming has started this week so there are now odd bits of news coming out.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I have started a new topic called The Downton Abbey Fan Club News and have listed the new characters in there. Filming has started this week so there are now odd bits of news coming out.


Christine, this should become very popular. Will you give it a special place on KP or is having your message here under "The Downton Club" the beginning of the fun? Please, no spoilers! :thumbup:


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness my husband always wants to know "what's new with the knitters" but I won't breathe a word of any of this to him. He would be so sad to hear these things! He will wait for the next season and find out for himself! We both just love the Downton series.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

morningstar said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > I have started a new topic called The Downton Abbey Fan Club News and have listed the new characters in there. Filming has started this week so there are now odd bits of news coming out.
> ...


I think it's easier to post under The Downton Fan Club News page as it keeps everyone uptodate without having to search under numerous headings especially when the next series starts. It also means UK posters can watch what they say without spoiling the plot.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Look for news on Downton Fan Club News postings.


----------

